# coil master DIY kit



## Trimerion (16/2/17)

hi vendors, does anyone have stock of the coil master v2 or v3 toolkit? and what is your price?


----------



## Mari (17/2/17)

Trimerion said:


> hi vendors, does anyone have stock of the coil master v2 or v3 toolkit? and what is your price?



Good day we have stock of the Coil Master V2 DIY kit for R580.00
http://www.vapedecadence.co.za/product/coil-master-v2-diy-kit/


----------

